# Looking for Goggles that work as both safety glasses and swimming goggles



## Dagrith (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey so I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can find goggles that work as safety glasses and swimming goggles as this would be very useful if I need to dive into water and want to protect my eyes while doing so and also useful for many things that require the protection of my eyes from particles travelling at high velocity or obstructions which may jut into my eye


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never heard of such a creature. These fit two separate needs and neither is very expensive. I doubt you will find what you're looking for and if you do it will probably cost more than the two separately. I suggest that you Google you goggle and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Dagrith (Jul 24, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I have never heard of such a creature. These fit two separate needs and neither is very expensive. I doubt you will find what you're looking for and if you do it will probably cost more than the two separately. I suggest that you Google you goggle and let us know what you come up with.


I googled the goggle and couldn't find a thing about it. I would be useful for when you need to carry a bunch of tools and stuff with you, and seems somewhat possible to create (now that I think of it though it wouldn't be too comfortable to wear goggles that are airtight for a long period of time while doing a task which requires protection from high velocity particles and obstructions which may jut into ones eye)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dagrith said:


> I googled the goggle and couldn't find a thing about it. I would be useful for when you need to carry a bunch of tools and stuff with you, and seems somewhat possible to create (now that I think of it though it wouldn't be too comfortable to wear goggles that are airtight for a long period of time while doing a task which requires protection from high velocity particles and obstructions which may jut into ones eye)


There was this awesome type of goggles I use to use when I was a competitive swimmer. They are not airtight but use the water pressure to keep water out. I used them for meets verses practices because the pressure off the blocks is what held them firm around the eyes. Pushing off the walls didn't have the same force and they would leak during practice while swimming for distance. I don't remember brands but the style was always the same.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They also protect your eyes from the effects of tear gas.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I too would suggest 2 sets of goggles.

If you really only want one, I'd look into a diving mask specifically made for underwater salvage operations.

When you do find that mask, you're going to find it's bigger, heavier and more expensive than the 2 sets of goggles when bought separately.


----------



## Dagrith (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok. Thanks everybody for notifying me as to the fact that is is not a very viably possible piece of equipment.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Dagrith said:


> Ok. Thanks everybody for notifying me as to the fact that is is not a very viably possible piece of equipment.


It sounds like you are doing something quite common that we all do from time to time. Allowing your mind to wander through scenarios and think "what would I do in that situation and what would help". I do this too. It might be best to keep it simple. Start with the rule of threes. You can live 3 minutes without oxygen, 3 hours in awful weather without shelter, 3 days without water, and 3 weeks without food.

Oxygen. Naturally if there is no air we are screwed so don't worry. I bought my wife and I a gas mask in case of chemical attack, a chemical plant spill, a close accident involving hazardous materials etc.

Shelter. I have good shelter as I have a place to live. I live there because it is good shelter. I also have camping equipment and the ability to make adequate shelter for any inclimament weather I would be exposed to in my environment. The camping equipment cost me money. It also cost me time as I learned to use it properly and to work out the kinks in my gear. Learning to make shelter cost me time and effort.

Water. I am fortunate to live in a water rich environment in the southeast US. I have acquired water filtration equipment and knowhow over a period of time costing money, time and effort.

Food. Like the rest of these that's a thread in itself. I started by spending an extra 10 bucks everytime I went to the grocery store for shelf stable food I normally ate anyway and as my stock grew I made sure to rotate through it. That's the simple way to start.

That's the 3's. I would also put together a small 72 hr bag (commonly called a bugout bag or bob) that you can live out of for a 3 day weekend. If you live in a wildfire area and envision having to leave home and get a hotel room or evacuation center for a few days pack for that. I like to cover all eventualities and camp, fish and hunt regularly so it was more natural to me to pack for a weekend in the woods. Each person will have their own ideas on that.

When you are into that then think of basic medical training and self defense. Good thing about prepping is doing a lot of this has the added benefit of being a heck of a lot of fun.

In a different thread you were looking for YouTube channels. One I've liked this week is mcg bushcraft. Pretty good knowledge from that guy about what to have with you and how to use it.


----------



## Dagrith (Jul 24, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> It sounds like you are doing something quite common that we all do from time to time. Allowing your mind to wander through scenarios and think "what would I do in that situation and what would help". I do this too. It might be best to keep it simple. Start with the rule of threes. You can live 3 minutes without oxygen, 3 hours in awful weather without shelter, 3 days without water, and 3 weeks without food.
> 
> Oxygen. Naturally if there is no air we are screwed so don't worry. I bought my wife and I a gas mask in case of chemical attack, a chemical plant spill, a close accident involving hazardous materials etc.
> 
> ...


Ok! Thanks for the information on the 3's. 
I am definitely willing to put time and money into it.
I hadn't thought about a gas mask. It seems like a very worthwhile investment.
Is the channel MCQbushcraft?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Dagrith said:


> Ok! Thanks for the information on the 3's.
> I am definitely willing to put time and money into it.
> I hadn't thought about a gas mask. It seems like a very worthwhile investment.
> Is the channel MCQbushcraft?


Yeah that's the one. A gas mask was pretty low on my need list at first. It would be more important if I live close to a wildfire area or an urban area where I could expect a large fire. I would also consider one more heavily if I lived near a highway, train tracks, or an industrial area for hazmat related accidents. Otherwise I'd work on the other 3's first.


----------



## Dagrith (Jul 24, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Yeah that's the one. A gas mask was pretty low on my need list at first. It would be more important if I live close to a wildfire area or an urban area where I could expect a large fire. I would also consider one more heavily if I lived near a highway, train tracks, or an industrial area for hazmat related accidents. Otherwise I'd work on the other 3's first.


I live like half a kilometer or something away from the transcanada highway and that seems like the closest danger of the ones you mentioned, so maybe it shouldn't be a high priority.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Dagrith said:


> I live like half a kilometer or something away from the transcanada highway and that seems like the closest danger of the ones you mentioned, so maybe it shouldn't be a high priority.


Most of, if not all the members on this forum have more skills and knowledge than I do, so heed their words. Here is how I planned / prepped when I came to this site. First I decided what I figured was the greatest threat to ME. -- Economic collapse, grid down collapse, or a zombie attack (okay not zombies). Then I asked members and read the fast posts about prepping for my selected SHTF event. Any event or situation you will ever think about, has been or can be worked through on this site. As an non-church member I may have this quote wrong but you will get the message--- "Ask an you will receive". The wisdom is here, you just need to do some heavy (reading past posts) lifting and asking for help understanding the information. Some of the wisdom shared on this forum, I don't have a clue about but I love reading it. Ask, share and most of all be involved.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

You can use a visor type watersports swim mask/goggles.
Aquasphere makes good ones.
I use the Kayenne model when I do triathlon. I like them because their lenses are flexible and come in clear too.
Available in most sports stores.









The Vista model has more coverage.


----------

